# World's Largest Skylines Ranking



## the spliff fairy

But like I said both viewpoints would be just as valid. One going by the 'evidence' of pictures and another going by the 'evidence' of knowingly outdated/ lack of data. Either way, don't diss the other. The truth is out there n all that.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Repost:



the spliff fairy said:


> HK and SH compared - going by the same scale? (as measured by their supertalls)
> 
> Hong Kong- the urban area pictured (Central and Kowloon) is almost exactly the same size as Manhattan island, 59 sq km:
> 
> luci203, www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai (with alot missed out) - the whole Pudong half for starters :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brianmicklethwait.com


----------



## anakngpasig

the spliff fairy said:


> 'nuther one of Shanghai, zoomed in
> 
> 
> 
> SCROLL----->>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr


looks like we have winner.


----------



## Manila-X

kazpmk said:


> I admit the phrase "Metro Manila" does sound weird. The city of Manila is actually very small at only 15 sq miles. Most of the skyscrapers are in adjacent cities such as Makati. To include all the skyscrapers in the area I used political boundary of "Metro Manila" the Philippines designates of 17 cities than create an area of 247 sq miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Manila
> 
> For Miami it is on the list ranking as 28 in the world with 5,042 pts. These points do include the adjacent city of North Miami Beach. I have thought about adding Sunny Isles Beach since it isn't too far away. Maybe next year I should combine them.


I like the term Metro Manila!

When I checked the site itself, it is listed as Manila and not Metro Manila. But again when we talk about Manila, we are talking about *the entire Metro Manila* and not just the city alone.

Manila alone is technically a mid-sized city. It's area isn't that large but it's population is over a million but it is one of the densest cities in the world.

Metro Manila acts as a *conurbation* in which the cities within Metro Manila acts almost independent and has it's own local council.

The capital may be Manila but most of the metro's economic, cultural, leisure and even to some extent, political activities happens outside it.

Makati for example, is more important than Manila when it comes to business and finance as it's CBD is the main one not just for Metro Manila but throughout The Philippines. This is where most skyscrapers are located including the tallest buildings in the country. Makati skyline alone is already impressive.

Nevertheless, Metro Manila is one of the largest cities in the world especially when you include it's surrounding areas where urban development is rapidly spreading.

I myself is surprised in the list that the fact Metro Manila has already exceed Kuala Lumpur in the ranking.


----------



## Mutyai

Oh my god great


----------



## Manila-X

Here's an example of Metro Manila's skyline sprawl taken from the mountains of San Mateo, Rizal.

Photo taken by me!


----------



## Manila-X

As with the ranking, such also includes height. Sao Paulo if you only count the quantity of high-rise can make that unfortunately, their buildings lack height!


----------



## the spliff fairy

Are there plans to increase the height limit in Sao Paulo? Ive heard theyre decommissioning one of the nearby airports that have kept the buildings artificially low for all these decades? But then Ive also heard there are a whole slew of other airstrips near the city core.


----------



## Manila-X

Yes there is a domestic / regional airport near the city centre, Chohongas.

You will see how dense Sampa's skyline is upon landing


----------



## kazpmk

About Hong Kong skyline compared to Shanghai, ALOT of Hong Kong's buildings come from the New Territories and Kowloon. It's really those areas that have Hong Kong ranking first place rather than just Hong Kong Island. 

New Territorities, Hong Kong
Posted by Travis007
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1355543&highlight=new+territories



















Kowloon and Hong Kong Island in background
Posted by wankingwerewolf
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=94206&highlight=kowloon&page=5


----------



## the spliff fairy

^all those pics are actually covered in that aerial of Hong Kong. The first is Tsuen Wan (on the top left in the aerial), the last is of Kowloon which is on the north shore in the pic


----------



## Manila-X

We cannot deny the amount of density HK has. But back in the days when Kai-Tak was still operational, there was a height limit on buildings within Kowloon. 

Now with Chek Lap Kok, the height limit was eased and now you have supertalls built within The HK Mainland including the tallest.


----------



## Karabuy

*São Paulo - Brasil*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXSTvjQTl1A


----------



## oliver999

isaidso said:


> That's an absurd comparison. We don't need Jupiter to contact us, because we *measured* it already.
> 
> We live in a world that requires documentation for everything. Someone says it's so, so we're all supposed to accept that? That's not how the world works. Shanghai may be largest, but till they come out with data proving it, they're 3rd.
> 
> Saying Shanghai is largest is nothing more than speculation at this point.


this is accurate shanghai's highrises amount, i found on shanghai statistics bereau website:http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nj12.htm?d1=2012tjnj/C1004.htm
表10.4 主要年份八层以上房屋情况 

类 别 单 位 2000 2010 2011 


总 计 幢 3 529 20 579 22 998 
万平方米 6 180 21 911 27 002 
8～10 层 幢 536 2 744 2 966 
万平方米 451 2 430 2 544 
11～15 层 幢 684 9 672 11 307 
万平方米 875 6 320 10 662 
16～19 层 幢 831 4 247 4 594 
万平方米 1 100 4 449 4 700 
20～29 层 幢 1 266 2 936 3 065 
万平方米 2 695 5 504 5 759 
30层以上 幢 212 980 1 066 
　 万平方米 1 059 3 208 3 338 
① 本表数据由市住房保障和房屋管理局提供。 
② 本表数据按建筑面积计算。 


in 2011,shanghai has 22998 buildings over 8 storey. and 4125buildings ove 20 storey, 1066 buildings above 30 storey.
in 2013, i estimated 27500 buildigs over 8 storey.


----------



## Manila-X

In terms of land area, Shanghai definitely has more land than HK and such has potential for high-rise development.

But what is happening in Shanghai is that, the centre of business and finance is shifting to Pudong especially The Liujiazui area.


----------



## saiho

Manila-X said:


> In terms of land area, Shanghai definitely has more land than HK and such has potential for high-rise development.
> 
> But what is happening in Shanghai is that, the centre of business and finance is shifting to Pudong especially The Liujiazui area.


Ok but that is still part of shanghai


----------



## isaidso

oliver999 said:


> this is accurate shanghai's highrises amount, i found on shanghai statistics bereau website:http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nj12.htm?d1=2012tjnj/C1004.htm
> 表10.4 主要年份八层以上房屋情况
> 
> 类 别 单 位 2000 2010 2011
> 
> 
> 总 计 幢 3 529 20 579 22 998
> 万平方米 6 180 21 911 27 002
> 8～10 层 幢 536 2 744 2 966
> 万平方米 451 2 430 2 544
> 11～15 层 幢 684 9 672 11 307
> 万平方米 875 6 320 10 662
> 16～19 层 幢 831 4 247 4 594
> 万平方米 1 100 4 449 4 700
> 20～29 层 幢 1 266 2 936 3 065
> 万平方米 2 695 5 504 5 759
> 30层以上 幢 212 980 1 066
> 万平方米 1 059 3 208 3 338
> ① 本表数据由市住房保障和房屋管理局提供。
> ② 本表数据按建筑面积计算。
> 
> 
> in 2011,shanghai has 22998 buildings over 8 storey. and 4125buildings ove 20 storey, 1066 buildings above 30 storey.
> in 2013, i estimated 27500 buildigs over 8 storey.


Thanks so much. I never thought I'd see the day that we actually got to see a building count for Shanghai. It's listed by floor instead of height, but that's a good starting point. Well done.


----------



## n20

isaidso said:


> Thanks so much. I never thought I'd see the day that we actually got to see a building count for Shanghai. It's listed by floor instead of height, but that's a good starting point. Well done.


That means Shanghai still has much fewer high-rises (30 fl+ towers) with 1066 than Hong Kong's 2354 high-rises, like less than half of Hong Kong's.

Wow, Hong Kong is in a league of its own in the world in terms of #high-rises!


----------



## Manila-X

saiho said:


> Ok but that is still part of shanghai


Yes it is. Though I find it interesting as Lujiazhui used to be an industrial area before the development.

That is the same case with Manila as the centre of business and finance shifted from The Old Downtown of Binondo and Quiapo to The New Downtown of Makati.


----------



## Manila-X

n20 said:


> That means Shanghai still has much fewer high-rises (30 fl+ towers) with 1066 than Hong Kong's 2354 high-rises, like less than half of Hong Kong's.
> 
> Wow, Hong Kong is in a league of its own in the world in terms of #high-rises!


HK's geographical area contributes to such developments as land is limited so the solution is vertical. Plus it's strong economy.

If HK had more land, buildings would be less in both quantity and height.


----------



## shayanjameel08

Chicago is awesum ..The third largest city in the USA, Chicago is the place where the modern skyscraper architecture was born.


----------



## Manila-X

shayanjameel08 said:


> Chicago is awesum ..The third largest city in the USA, Chicago is the place where the modern skyscraper architecture was born.


Used to be 2nd largest before LA surpassed it.

The birthplace of the skyscraper is highly debatable as New York as the latter had The Equitable Life Building which was the first to had elevators but was shorter than Chicago's Home Insurance Building.


----------



## geloboi0830

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....9795.100000473124650&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Manila-X

Tokyo's skyline has that futuristic feel.

And it has 2 sides to it. There is the downtown skyline of Minato, Chiyoda and Chuo Ku and the uptown skyline of Shinjuku, Shibuya and Toshima-Ku.


----------



## skanny

Tokyo has multiple skylines and hasn't really a proper downtown , it's certainly the most decentralized global city in the whole world , so much centers and so much clusters to see !


----------



## QuantumX

Skyckcty said:


> Metro Manila will blow away Florida's skyline anytime, so don't be bitter build more skyscrapers.:lol:


*Oh, Jesus!* I'm not being bitter and I'm not interested in blowing away Metro Manila's skyline. I'm just wondering what is being counted here.


----------



## QuantumX

Metro Miami would include everything in these two photos and beyond. Miami Beach might be included as part of Miami's tally in the listing, but Sunny Isles Beach, the second largest skyline in Florida and still growing, is counted separately when it is part of the Miami Metro. 

The list for Miami and Sunny Isles Beach includes everything that was completed in the last decade. We have projects under construction now that have yet to be counted with more starting next year, so I anticipate Miami will rise in the listing over the years. I just don't know how high with the way other cities are building. We are currently though 3rd in the USA, and we are about to put a lock on that particular stat.


----------



## geloboi0830

Manila-X said:


> Tokyo's skyline has that futuristic feel.
> 
> And it has 2 sides to it. There is the downtown skyline of Minato, Chiyoda and Chuo Ku and the uptown skyline of Shinjuku, Shibuya and Toshima-Ku.


I would include Sumida and Odaiba in the list. And Yokohama as part of the Greater Tokyo Area.


----------



## geloboi0830

skanny said:


> Tokyo has multiple skylines and hasn't really a proper downtown , it's certainly the most decentralized global city in the whole world , so much centers and so much clusters to see !


Much of Tokyo's skyscrapers are located in Minato and Shinjuku. But Tokyo isn't just a city, it is a metropolitan city. So expect it to have many clusters. And with this, Tokyo will always be the largest and most expensive one in the world.


----------



## Manila-X

QuantumX said:


> *Oh, Jesus!* I'm not being bitter and I'm not interested in blowing away Metro Manila's skyline. I'm just wondering what is being counted here.


Some people are being too exaggerated turning it into a my skyline is better than your battle which isn't good.


----------



## Manila-X

geloboi0830 said:


> I would include Sumida and Odaiba in the list. And Yokohama as part of the Greater Tokyo Area.


Sumida / Odaiba is technically part of "downtown" or say, areas surrounding Tokyo Bay.


----------



## geloboi0830

Manila-X said:


> Sumida / Odaiba is technically part of "downtown" or say, areas surrounding Tokyo Bay.


There is no "downtown" in the technical or classical sense, but rather a number of nodes/clusters all connected through the Yamanote train line. Bunkyo-ku, Chiyoda-ku, Chuo-ku, Meguro-ku, Minato-ku, Narita-shi, Shibuya-ku, Shinagawa-ku, Shinjuku-ku, Taito-ku. No more than 30 mins are these clusters or districts apart. I have included Sumida for the Sky Tree, and Odaiba for the artificial or reclaimed land of what you have said Tokyo Bay Area.









image source


----------



## geloboi0830

Metro Manila indeed has a very large skyline, and might overtake BKK in a few years. But for a very dense skyline as Metro Manila, IMO, it barely needs more iconic buildings or just one tall iconic tower that could be distinguished easily, and that could represent the whole metro .


----------



## santiago city <3

geloboi0830 said:


> Metro Manila indeed has a very large skyline, and might overtake BKK in a few years. But for a very dense skyline as Metro Manila, IMO, it barely needs more iconic buildings or just one tall iconic tower that could be distinguished easily, and that could represent the whole metro .


Wait the vertis north lol


----------



## isaidso

geloboi0830 said:


> And with this, Tokyo will always be the largest and most expensive one in the world.


Forever is a very long time. Tokyo is undeniably the largest today, but its days as largest are numbered. I wouldn't be surprised to see it fall to 4th or 5th by 2040.


----------



## geloboi0830

santiago city <3 said:


> Wait the vertis north lol


i never heard of that one. could have been underrated.


----------



## Manila-X

geloboi0830 said:


> There is no "downtown" in the technical or classical sense, but rather a number of nodes/clusters all connected through the Yamanote train line. Bunkyo-ku, Chiyoda-ku, Chuo-ku, Meguro-ku, Minato-ku, Narita-shi, Shibuya-ku, Shinagawa-ku, Shinjuku-ku, Taito-ku. No more than 30 mins are these clusters or districts apart. I have included Sumida for the Sky Tree, and Odaiba for the artificial or reclaimed land of what you have said Tokyo Bay Area.


True that Tokyo does not have a defined centre.

But if we look at how the city functions, the old / traditional / downtown part are usually the areas surrounding Tokyo Bay. 

And much of the commercial developments are usually the areas within The Yamanote Line.


----------



## Manila-X

isaidso said:


> Forever is a very long time. Tokyo is undeniably the largest, but it's days as largest are numbered. I wouldn't be surprised to see it fall to 4th or 5th by 2040.


Much of the city's population are getting older and that not too many babies are born.


----------



## Manila-X

geloboi0830 said:


> Metro Manila indeed has a very large skyline, and might overtake BKK in a few years. But for a very dense skyline as Metro Manila, IMO, it barely needs more iconic buildings or just one tall iconic tower that could be distinguished easily, and that could represent the whole metro .


Metro Manila does have some iconic buildings though not as iconic compared to Petronas or Bank of China Tower.

More iconic and supertall structure are coming up soon including some in Makati and The Fort.


----------



## geloboi0830

Manila-X said:


> Much of the city's population are getting older and that not too many babies are born.


Not just Tokyo but Japan in general, has one of the lowest birth rates. But that is not the biggest problem Tokyo is facing now, but to preserve and create more green areas. That's why the government had planned to trim down the size of the Olympic Stadium.


----------

